# Hay Moisture and Temperature



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

This year I started to use a probe ( Farmex ) to check my 5x6 alfalfa bales in addition to my Harvest Tec system. When baling, my alfalfa was running 14.5% moisture. That's as low as my probe goes .Around midnight, they got up into the 16% range. These bales sat in the field for 2 days while baling other hay. After the 2 days, I started removing them from the field to my staging (stacking) area. I started probing the bales out of curiosity. The bales moisture content had risen to 20%. The temp inside the bales ranged from 85-96 with the majority at 90 degrees. If I only stuck the probe in 4" or less, the moisture was 14.5%. What I was curious about is this the norm for straight alfalfa going thru a sweat or what have you guys seen? Is the temp correct? The current outside temp was 83 degrees. Since in the past I had been shoving my hand in the bales, I was looking for some guidance with using my new probe. Best, Mike


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Here, (as hay Wilson would say) I notice the tester, at baling, is always several points lower than it is after it sits for a while. I believe that is due to the moisture being released from the stem which is basically what creates the phenomenon know as "Sweat" (Happens in both Grass and Alfalfa - Here)

As far as the issue with the tester reading lower at a shallower depth. It makes sense for two reasons, 1) The hay is not compressed as much at that depth and therefore gives a lower reading. 2) The hay may really be drier due to evaporation at that shallow depth.

Probes take some interpretation and you will have to use it in your baling for a while to see what all those readings mean to your situation. I have had mine for four years and I am still learning. I have found there are times to shut it off and just bale, with the unpredictable rain it is sometimes better to have borderline damp hay than to get rained on in the field when it may nor dry for weeks.

If you are not getting any hotter than ~100 degrees, don't worry about it.

Being a Hayologist ain't easy.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I am with sedurbin.

There or Here hay with a little stem moisture will sweat. A RB will sweat and heat, just because of the mass of the bale. Which is the reason for the school solution for baling moisture being 2% less than for small squares, and for 4X4X8 large bales the school recommended moisture is another 2% lower still.

If you have the manpower you might try calibrating your electronic moisture testers. Suggestion, have someone pull a hay sample core for as deep as the probe will go. Take that sample and do a microwave moisture test on the result. So it right then, not in the morning. 
When the baling is all done, check the moisture with the Farmex tester and pull another probe and do another microwave moisture test. Repeat again in a day or so. 
If you have the manpower do a university study type thing, with duplicated samplings. If you are short on help one of each is close enough for "Government Work"
Being a one man band I have never had the luxury of satisfying my curiosity. Just have to go on what the Cow College Cohorts are dispensing.

I can vouch that hay will small square bale at just under 70% Relative Humidity and keep. As long as the hay was stem snapping dry the just after supper before baling. At least that is what my little Kestrel hand held meter and my on the go Delmhorst moisture tester

Kestrel 3000 Pocket Weather Station 
$149.00
Kestrel 3000 Pocket Weather Station, Wind Meters - GEMPLER'S

F-6/6-30

Features:

Popular analog readout 
Moisture content range from 6% to 30%

I ordered from Delmhorst the insulating plates and the two stainless carriage bolts used as a contact. You want something different for a round baler. To connect the pick contacts to the meter I use a long CB antenna cable. It screws right into the meter. I use a C clamp to hold the read button down while baling. One 9 volt battery last the season for me. You may want to keep a spare handy though.

Now we will see if the picture transfer to the web site. Gimplers sells both meters, but you may want to talk to someone at Delmhorst.

Nope Pitchers are several steps beyond my skill level. Just go to the Gimplers Link.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's not uncommon at all for moisture readings to be higher after baling, as hay does got thru a sweat after it's baled. Something else as well I've read it's claimed that if acid is used on the hay, moisture readings with a electronic probe will be worthless and temperature readings need to be used instead. Long as the temperature is staying under 120 degrees, the hay is stable and can be stacked.

I had a chart from Purdue in another threads detailing what to expect at various temperatures. Can't remember which one so here it is again from my trusty _Purdue Extension Field Forage Guide_:

125F: No action needed

150F: Entering the danger zone. Temperature should be checked twice daily. If possible, stacked hay should be disassembled to allow more air to move around heated bales for cooling.

160F: Reaching the danger zone. Temperature should be checked every couple hours. If possible, stacked hay should be disassembled to allow more air to move around heated bales for cooling.

175F: Hot spots or fire pockets are likely. If possible stop all air movement around hay. Alert fire service of possible hay fire incident.

190F: Remove hot hay. This should be done with fire service assistance. The fire service should be prepared for hay to burst into flames as it contacts fresh air.

200F or higher: Remove hot hay. A fire is certain to develop. This should be done with fire service assistance. The fire service should be prepared for hay to burst into flames as it contacts fresh air.

Source: Extinguishing Fires in Silos and Hay Mows (NRAES-18)


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks to all. I really appreciate the temp info MLAPPIN. I wasn't sure what temps to expect since I have never used a probe. It will be a learning experience and I will do some testing as HAYWILSON suggested. He is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to hay drying! and hay in general. I did buy a Kestrel meter last fall but left it in Va. Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with a hay probe moisture tester sold by Valley Vet Supply? It is named the:

HT-Pro Hay Moisture Tester

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=9fdabb3a-9d03-4c77-9ec7-3b53af3bfbca

This tester is sold as the only one that includes a calibrator.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Has anyone had experience with a hay probe moisture tester sold by Valley Vet Supply? It is named the:
> 
> HT-Pro Hay Moisture Tester
> 
> ...


I've got one of those. Works OK I guess. Last season I checked it against a microwave oven and it seemed pretty close. Not exactly sure what the calibration feature is for.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If it's anything like the one I had, you place the calibration block on the end of the probe then it should read the same as whatever number is stamped into the block. If it doesn't try a fresh battery, if it still doesn't and it does not have a calibration dial, then it needs to be sent back to the manufacturer for service.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

whaddya know. thanks mlappin.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks rank and mlappin for these responses.


----------



## bestharvest (Sep 4, 2010)

Please check out Best Harvest-Crop & Silage Moisture Testers, Meters & Probes for both digital and conventional USDA method moisture testers. The USDA method moisture tester will provide a true reading, takes about 15 minutes and provides a great way to determine the accuracy of portable moisture testers.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The key to using an electronic moisture tester has to do with timing.

A heavy tight bale will read higher than what you will get using the microwave system or the patented heated measurement system. 
A light lose bale will read low. 
*Operator technique is a large factor. *

If you are interested in what the fact accomplished moisture is then the more accurate weighed and heated system will be more accurate. I suggest you sample this hay several hours after baling, allowing any sweat to become evident. 
If you are in the process of baling hay and want the hay to store, then the electronic sensor will be timely if not as accurate. 
For baling hay, I suggest you consider one of the numerous on the go moisture testing systems.

To further complicate things we have total moisture, stem moisture and leaf moisture. The weigh and heat systems will only provide total moisture, and for some purposes that is sufficient.

If the hay we are baling was gun powder dry last evening and the moisture measured is mostly from the morning dew, then the stems might be 9% moisture and the leaves can be 27% moisture for a total moisture of 18%. All is well, the leaves will be soft enough not to shatter badly, and the stems will be dry. 
Now if you are baling in the after noon as the hay is measuring 18% moisture. In this case I suggest the leaves can be 9% moisture and the stems can be 27% moisture. We average 18% moisture and, according to conventional wisdom, all is well. Maybe not! I suggest the leaves being that dry will mostly shatter off producing a smaller total yield, lower nutrient value, and the hay well be too high for safe storage.

Back to on the go moisture testing. If are baling with the dew moisture then you want the moisture sensor to be on the side opposite the knives. If you are baling with stem moisture you want the sensor on the side the knives are.

As with most tools operator skill has a major contribution to the accuracy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What hay wilson said in a nutshell:

When probing my round bales for temp/moisture, I may try 6-8 spots till I find the tightest spot (most resistance when inserting the probe) in the bale and take the highest temp/moisture reading. Experience about guarantees the highest reading will come from the tightest spot.

My original Harvest Tec unit had the single moisture sensor on one side of the round baler, when baling later in the day, on north/south rows, when the sensor on the baler was on the side of the row that was already in it's own shadow, it would easily read 5-10 points higher in moisture compared to when the baler was running down the row with the sensor on the sunny side of the row.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a star wheel sensor that I would prefere for a round baler, but that is just me.

Harvest Tec usualy expects we will be baling with stem moisture.

when baling later in the day, on north/south rows, when the sensor on the baler was on the side of the row that was already in it's own shadow, it would easily read 5-10 points higher in moisture compared to when the baler was running down the row with the sensor on the sunny side of the row. I would suggest the hay in this case is mostly leaf moisture and will store with no problem. Probably saving some extra leaves as a bonus.

In my little corner of the world we really should be finished baling by early afternoon, if we want to save leaves. Central Texas is a whole different climate from Indiana. What is true for Temple Texas is not necessarily true for Overton Texas let alone Indiana & Ohio. 
====================================================

This is for the weigh & heat moisture tester. 
Forage Moisture Tester, Hay Moisture Testers & Meters - GEMPLER'S

This is one that several equipment companies sell under their label. 
Baler Hay Moisture Tester, Hay Moisture Testers & Meters - GEMPLER'S

Delmhorst direct or from: 
http://www.seedburo.com/prod_lit/categ01/litFX2000.doc

I use their F6/6-30 analog tester with their model 1986 bale sensor for on the go monitoring. 
Personal preference but not necessarily the ultimate. 
I like to watch the needle hunt when baling, I find that very educational. 
I have a small C clamp to hold the read button down for a constant readout.

There are other meters but I am not familiar with them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> There is a star wheel sensor that I would prefere for a round baler, but that is just me.


The new set up for the round balers use a sensing pad on each side of the chamber directly above the bottom roller. They take the place of the infeed disc. I was under the impression the start wheels were strictly for the big square balers and possibly the small squares. I'm not sure where a star wheel could possibly be mounted that wouldn't get into a roller or the belts if they moved from side to side.



hay wilson in TX said:


> when baling later in the day, on north/south rows, when the sensor on the baler was on the side of the row that was already in it's own shadow, it would easily read 5-10 points higher in moisture compared to when the baler was running down the row with the sensor on the sunny side of the row. I would suggest the hay in this case is mostly leaf moisture and will store with no problem. Probably saving some extra leaves as a bonus.


Yeah, I took the average of the sun and shade sides of the row and kept baling. Would stop and check the stems and keep baling just past the point they wouldn't crack anymore. Sometimes could bale for another hour or so and get done, other times had twenty minutes or so before it was getting too tough to bale.


----------

